# New Wright Book



## Prufrock (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't know if this would be public knowledge or not, but --

Does anyone know if Piper has had any "pre-publication action" with Wright's upcoming book written in response to "The Future of Justification," as Wright did with Piper's?

Whatever one thinks of Piper's works, the fact that he had Wright review his book, and then substantially modified it says a lot to me. He was truly interested in getting at truth, and showing people accurately what is going on, rather than in winning a debate or making Wright look bad. We could all use a bit more of that spirit.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jan 14, 2009)

Prufrock said:


> Whatever one thinks of Piper's works, the fact that he had Wright review his book, and then substantially modified it says a lot to me. He was truly interested in getting at truth, and showing people accurately what is going on, rather than in winning a debate or making Wright look bad. We could all use a bit more of that spirit.



I agree. Whatever else you want to say about Piper (good or bad), there's no doubt that he's a gentleman. I noticed this again as I'm preparing for a sermon on Lord's Day 27 of the Heidelberg Catechism and reading the chapter on baptism in Brothers, We Are Not Professionals. While I don't agree with Piper on infant baptism, I hope that I can show the same spirit as I interact with his arguments against it.


----------

